# Very old cypress



## Twig Man (Dec 19, 2012)

This is a bowl I have been working on for quite some time. It was a piece of cypress recovered from the Pee Dee River in South Carolina. It was cut some 120 years ago and was covered in mud when recovered. It has 10 coats of tung oil/turpentine finish rubbed into it and top off with a beeswax mixture. I sold this one today and hated to see it go I really got attached to it. Here are some before and after pictures.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 19, 2012)

Damned nice bowl Twig. I understand why you hated to let it go.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 19, 2012)

beutiful peice john i hate letting things like that go too duck


----------

